# Tricycle



## Jen (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the group and found this tricycle the other day for 5 bucks and was just wondering if anyone knows anything about it? I love collecting antiques and am fairly new at doing so. 

Thanks
Jenny


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2017)

What a Deal!!! Yeow!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2017)

What a steal!! Not sure what kind, big very cool.


----------



## robertc (Feb 10, 2017)

Yea what a steal, want to double your money? LOL

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 10, 2017)

Jen said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the group and found this tricycle the other day for 5 bucks and was just wondering if anyone knows anything about it? I love collecting antiques and am fairly new at doing so.
> 
> Thanks
> JennyView attachment 420813





Hello Jenny
Scroll down to next listing below yours.
I posted a similar trike just recently as reference.
Good timing.
Believe your tricycle to be late 20's maybe a chance. Early 30's.
Believe by front fork design it is made by American national toy corp. 
seat May not be original but sits good on trike.
Nice find especially for what you paid.
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Jen, you usually can't even buy a piece of a tricycle this age for $5 much less the whole works. Echoing what everyone else has said...you got a steal of a deal!

Dave


----------



## Jen (Feb 11, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> Hello Jenny
> Scroll down to next listing below yours.
> I posted a similar trike just recently as reference.
> Good timing.
> ...




Thanks Mark!
The one you posted is cool as well! Thanks for the info!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice trike and good price


----------



## kbar27 (May 4, 2017)

I also am new and was hoping someone would know what this is and what it could be worth? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2017)

Looks like a 1960s MTD tricycle to me based on the overall design and metal seat style. Value would be minimal...say $50 or less...in the well used condition it's in. Though that's just my personal opinion FWIW.

Dave


----------



## kbar27 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you sr. I thought I had a solid barn find worth MILLIONS!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 5, 2017)

kbar27 said:


> Thank you sr. I thought I had a solid barn find worth MILLIONS!




LOL...Yeah, if you go by what some "pickers" of old barns say, they'd have you believing iron oxide is worth its weight in gold!

Dave


----------

